# Got a little something in today... yummy



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

So I am still waiting on a little more but round 2 of shipment are here. Take a look.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

damn¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

You have a problem


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

zachattack 843 said:


> You have a problem


But what a problem to have!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Excellent choices! The PSD4 and RASS are both awsome. The Vegas Robina I've heard are good although I've never tried them. Congrats!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

matt3 said:


> Excellent choices! The PSD4 and RASS are both awsome. The Vegas Robina I've heard are good although I've never tried them. Congrats!


The Vegas Robina is excellent cigar.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great looking stuff right there Charles.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy craps (yes, multiple craps)


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

wow!!!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Step one is acknowledging that you have a problem

Step two is bombing me to help you out with that problem

Just kidding brother you couldn't bomb me even if you wanted to, but nice sticks man!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

:dribble" Very jealous - nice grabs!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

DAmm Sweet pickup for sure


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::whoohoo:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

OMG Those are unreal...... *WTG BROTHER*


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

mmmm looks tasty


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

oh well i guess i'll just hve to come over and take a peek


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great score Charles!!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wwoooowweeee charles... wow man... that must of set you back a pretty penny.... looks like youll be enjoying plenty a fine smoke


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

dangg, you have serious CAS (Cigar Aquisition Syndrome) Problems! WTG! hahaha! Enjoy for sure!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

JonDot said:


> :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::whoohoo:


Ditto!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty!! :dribble: enjoy....


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I think I just pooped myself.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pickup!!! The RASS are one of my favs!!:dribble:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Speechless..


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice man. enjoy them


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

JonDot said:


> :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::whoohoo:


^^^What John said!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

that is pretty sweet.. take 'em out


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm lovin the look of those.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I think "something yummy" is an understatement


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

that is awesome - sweet pick up....looks like I need to increase my cigar budget:biggrin:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm wondering why they sent you those VRs.. those were supposed to come to me...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

And a couple weeks ago you said you was giving up cigars HA


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yikes-
Luckily I have a sense of where my next Rass is coming from


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

JonDot said:


> :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::whoohoo:


John,I suppose that this means that you find them tasty? :lol:
Nice haul Charles!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Yikes-
> Luckily I have a sense of where my next Rass is coming from


me too :biggrin:


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Those looks great. The RASS is probably the best ISOM robusto out the box with no age. The VR's take about 6 months and about the same for the Parti's. Enjoy them all


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Ditto!


TRITTO!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW those look very tasty .... Nice haul


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

charles I guess you and the wife worked out the details of your cigars? what a purchase, you have me dreaming of a an Island South Of Miami. the Trinadad is a good choice also


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

You go get em Charles---Nice selection of some stellar smokes---Very Nice INDEED!


Damn , I think I just pulled something!!!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice pick up!That will keep ya busy for a while!!!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Smoke the PSD's fresh and let the other 2 rest a little while!!!!!
Well, atleast that's the way I do it.

Yummy!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

GotaCohiba said:


> Smoke the PSD's fresh and let the other 2 rest a little while!!!!!
> Well, atleast that's the way I do it.
> 
> Yummy!!!!


box dates are as follows

Rass- OCT07
PSD4- Feb 08
Vegas- Jul07


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> box dates are as follows
> 
> Rass- OCT07
> PSD4- Feb 08
> Vegas- Jul07


Very nice indeed!!!!!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh man, I googled the P word and this thread came up.....


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Good choices Charles. They look great.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very very nice


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> And a couple weeks ago you said you was giving up cigars HA


I thought the same thing Frank!

That and I need to get a job at my local B&M. He must be knocking down some serious jack.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Sir!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> box dates are as follows
> 
> Rass- OCT07
> PSD4- Feb 08
> Vegas- Jul07


Mutch to young Charles. Let them rest for a while. From about 2 years Cubans are good!! That is my experience!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't know, but I would be careful posting things like this on a public forum. PlayPal bans people by looking at the site, I would guess someone could get in trouble from the Govt for posting pictures of these cigars from a country where they are not supposed to be...

i would just be careful...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

NICE!

I guess you decided to not stop smoking!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i might have to get in touch with you on my birthday charles... its cominsoon! lol


----------

